# Voltaje en pines de cargador para MacBook



## masg425 (Ago 23, 2013)

Hola resulta que tengo una mac que me dieron a reparar porque no enciende... al parecer es cuestion del cargador de la portatil...
Mi duda es que voltaje debe salir en cada pin del cargador ya que de los 5 pines que trae, tomando como referencia al de enmedio como tierra, en dos de los pines me marca 6.65 v y segun las especificaciones debe tener una salida de 16.5 v... no se si estoy midiendo correctamente el voltaje.... e buscado manuales de referencia pero no encuentro...
El modelo del cargador es un MagSafe A1330 ...


----------



## Pablo M P (Ago 23, 2013)

Hola, las tierras son los extremos pines 1 y 5, VDC+: 16.5v son los pines 2 y 4 y el del centro es el control de carga


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 23, 2013)

> El compuesto tiene cinco patillas que se disponen linealmente y de forma simétrica al centro. El pin del medio (3) se utiliza para controlar el LED en el conector. Además, la información entre la fuente de alimentación y de datos de serie de ordenador: número de serie, la capacidad y la información de tipo de la fuente de alimentación conectada. Izquierda (2) y derecho (4) a su lado es el polo positivo de 16,5 V o 14,5 V, respectivamente, y completamente fuera de la terminal de tierra (1 y 5). El borde exterior se utiliza para el compuesto de metal magnético y, además, la eléctrica blindaje









fuente: wikipedia
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/MagSafe

san google no nos abandones!!!!


----------

